# General Business Category > Accounting Forum > [Question] Accounting Package for manufacturer

## Blurock

I am looking for an accounting package for a small manufacturing concern. Must have stock control and preferably ability to incorporate scanned items (although this can be added in by IT dept)

The business should use Pastel Evolution, but cost and training is still an issue. Any recommendations?

----------


## Neville Bailey

Pastel Partner V14 with Manufacturing module added on?

Let me know if there is anything else you need to know.

----------


## Blurock

> Pastel Partner V14 with Manufacturing module added on?
> 
> Let me know if there is anything else you need to know.


Would that include inventory management and BOM? In this case the BOM may include some of the same materials for different final products.

How does this package compare to Palladium Enterprise or Accpick?

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Would that include inventory management and BOM?


Yes - I have attached a PDF brochure of the module.




> In this case the BOM may include some of the same materials for different final products.


That's no problem.




> How does this package compare to Palladium Enterprise or Accpick?


I'm not familiar with those systems so I can't comment unfortunately.

----------

Blurock (15-Dec-14)

----------


## BusFact

Another one to look at is Omni accounts. Has a manufacturing option and recipes (BOM). Simply buy the features that you require.

----------


## xterweb

Hi,

Are you sick of using an accounting package which is just too complicated and difficult to use?

The best accounting package manufacturing firm which i suggest is Xterweb. It is an integrated business accounting software firm for Micro, Small and Medium businesses.

----------


## Blurock

Neville, can you suggest a service provider for Pastel?

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Neville, can you suggest a service provider for Pastel?


What do you mean by "service provider"?

If you mean a Pastel dealer/consultant, then that's me.

----------


## AndyD

> Would that include inventory management and BOM? In this case the BOM may include some of the same materials for different final products.
> 
> How does this package compare to Palladium Enterprise or Accpick?


I think you might mean Accpac which was bought out by Sage (Pastel) several years ago. I still use the original Simply Accounting package for our manufacturing and it's always worked well for me, it can generate bill of materials and manage inventory etc. Simply was a progression of the original Accpac package and has since been superceded by Sage300 ERP as far as I know.

----------


## Blurock

A problem we are experiencing is that Pastel will only pull items from stock, to create a BOM once you invoice. We need to transfer components from stock to WIP before invoicing, so that we are on top of what we have in stock as components, WIP and finished product, before invoicing. Is there a program that can do this for us, or should we write our own stock management program to arrive at a final product before invoicing?

----------


## Neville Bailey

> A problem we are experiencing is that Pastel will only pull items from stock, to create a BOM once you invoice. We need to transfer components from stock to WIP before invoicing, so that we are on top of what we have in stock as components, WIP and finished product, before invoicing. Is there a program that can do this for us, or should we write our own stock management program to arrive at a final product before invoicing?


There is another add-on module for Pastel called Multi-Warehousing, which will address your concern.

You can then create multiple warehouses/stores, e.g. raw materials, WIP, finished goods, consignment stock, etc, and then you will have the facility to process inter-store transfers. For example, as components are issued from raw material stores into production, you can process an inter-store transfer of those components from the RM store to the WIP store. When you receive finished items into your finished goods store, you can then process a BOM which will reduce the requisite quantity of components in the WIP store and increase the quantity of finished goods in the FG store. You can then process an invoice from the FG store.

----------


## Neville Bailey

I've attached a PDF brochure for the Multi-Warehousing module.

----------

Blurock (05-Jan-15)

----------


## Blurock

Thanks Neville, this appears to solve our problem. Are you an agent or do I shop online?

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Thanks Neville, this appears to solve our problem. Are you an agent or do I shop online?


Yes, I am an agent.

----------


## Neville Bailey

> Thanks Neville, this appears to solve our problem. Are you an agent or do I shop online?


I can supply you with a quote if you would be so kind as to fill in your details on the online form on my website (see link in signature below). Please let me know how many user licences you will require, i.e. on how many networked computers you need to run Pastel.

----------


## larrypaul

There are many companies offering such customized solutions.Depends on the needs you can get an identify your package.

----------


## Brett Nortje

> There are many companies offering such customized solutions.Depends on the needs you can get an identify your package.


Wouldn't you say that if you use excel you can make a cheaper easier package? i mean, seriously... why make files in a format that doesn't translate with others using different packages?

----------

